# G+ Original flavor..Not for the kiddies..



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

This one was missing.. How could you.. I have a few neat tricks for original AFX g+ chassis, I have used them for years. Chassis lightning is the first one and squaring all comm holders, shoes shoe seats. nlike modern cars these chassis was very well made and square even 30 years latter. Depending on your level of comfort and desire to win. You can even design and build these as barely together road rockets with a lot of flex in them that sometimes can send motor parts flying all over your track. ( very cool though and real racing.. lol). this is a chassi that should be rebuilt maybe a tick longer and lower with a lower profile magnet and no traction magnets on the back. If I get a desire later I will take some picks of a blank stock and a Jesus Dave grind much special..You can even shave out a bit around the front wheel mount to give some ride flex in corners.. absolute fun chassis to work on with the exception of the cross room Comm brush launch...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice catch Coach. I got a small handful of the G+ and enjoy getting them out from time to time. Like a Timex they take a lickin'.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Coach,this is one of my all time favorite chassis.

I made a little brush holder by bending a tjet ski shoe.
Bend it into a U shape,and slip it on both sides of the comm.Now you can pull or replace the arm without doing the springs and brushes shooting out into the void.

I have a carpet under my work bench that is considered part of the Bermuda Triangle.
Parts fall into it and vanish into some kind of slot car alternate universe or something,never to be seen again,no matter how strong the magnifying glass.

Mike


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> Coach,this is one of my all time favorite chassis.
> 
> I made a little brush holder by bending a tjet ski shoe.
> Bend it into a U shape,and slip it on both sides of the comm.Now you can pull or replace the arm without doing the springs and brushes shooting out into the void.
> ...


Thanks Mike! Been using a similar trick on Tomy's, 'cept the key/holder is a mutated paperclip. Think I stole the idea from someone here!

I'm blessed to be on hardwood in the slotcave! I just run the dust mop around, inspect the mop and quickly sift the pile. LOL! That's how I restock my pick up spring and comm brush drawers when they are getting low. 

Although I'm still looking for a shrunken head that rolled away over a year ago!  'Lil bugger has eluded capture for some time.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Bil Im not even back for a week and already youre killing me with the dust mop thing.
My son and I go over the floor with our bare knees,and we cant even feel anything.The stuff just disappears.

Wife and son have been away on vacation for a week now.They'll be home tomorrow.Its been nice and quiet.Sitting here,inspecting reed switches and gplus end bell assmblies.Peaceful.

A far cry from my distant days of singledom.Go Go girls having pillow fights at my apartment,drinking copious amounts of beer,throwing the tv into the pool,shooting hand guns into phone books in my sofa,etc.

Im thinking.When they come home tomorow,I'll try to convince them that I discovered that the most comfortable sleeping spot in the entire house is in fact the carpet under my work bench.

Its worth a shot.Tho some how I suspect that my portal into the Bermuda Triangle has a size and weigh limit.Nothing larger then a G3 pu shoe spring.

mike


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

That's poetic Mike!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> I have a carpet under my work bench that is considered part of the Bermuda Triangle.
> Parts fall into it and vanish into some kind of slot car alternate universe or something,never to be seen again,no matter how strong the magnifying glass.
> 
> Mike


Mike,
I have that same rug. Totally amazing. As you stated, parts fall into it never to be seen again.  rr


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I know this will sound disgusting but spit will hold a comm brush in place while you resit the arm..lol...


----------

